# استفسار ضرورى من مبتدئ



## mahm00ud (1 يناير 2015)

انا دلوقتى المفروض بوزع مواسير لنظام co2 لاكتر من سيستم يعنى معايا نظام 
1cylinder each 45 kg
3cylinder each 45 kg
5cylinder each 45 kg
7cylinder each 45 kg
9cylinder each 45 kg
احسب اقطار المواسير ازاى ال بتدى للنوزل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fayek9 (1 يناير 2015)

مبدأيا موضوع ال sizing يفضل ان تقوم به شركة متخصصة عن طريق software لان فيه arrangement معينه للمواسير.
ثانيا : انت ممكن تكون محتاج تعمل sizing مبدئي لأغراض estimation مثلا وعليه انت عندك نوعين من الحرايق ال بيطفيها ثانى اكسيد الكربون 
1- surface fire ومطلوب ان يتحقق تركيز الغاز فى الفراغ خلال 1 دقيقة. 
2- Deep Seated fire ومطلوب ان يتحقق تركيز الغاز فى الفراغ خلال 7 دقيقة. 
وهقولك تعمل ايه بعد كده 

المصدر :NFPA 12


----------



## toktok66 (1 يناير 2015)

بس لو استشاري يستخدم برنامج اي شركه كدليل مبدئي


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2015)

راجع الملف المرفق
بالتوفيق
​


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2015)

http://cfr.vlex.com/vid/108-441-piping-discharge-rates-systems-19851786


----------



## mahm00ud (1 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

